# Jordan Peterson's interview with Kathy Newman from Channel 4



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2018)

Enjoy! 

Maaan, she got so destroyed I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Ginza (Jan 21, 2018)

Click bait much???

Lmao good video though, love this dude


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 21, 2018)

The video was incredibly important for highlighting the problem with much of the discourse we have currently.

As for your title... euh, that's a pretty tasteless. Good luck with it...


----------

